# How I silenced an Aqueon 55/75



## skystuntz (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have an Aqueon 55/75 power filter you probably hear the loud "running-water" noise coming from inside the filter. It's a much quieter filter without that noise. So here's how I dampened the noise on mine.

1. I got some hard-spongy media and cut it in to strips of about 3" by a 1/4". Remove the filter lid and also remove the small plastic cover that's by the intake where the water comes from the pump and into the filter. Once removed you will see some small fins. Get your spongy strips and make sure the strips you cut are thin enough to fit in between these fins.

2. Slide each strip into the individual fin slots. Don't worry if it's too long just cut it to the length of the fins one you seat each strip. Make sure the fins have enough clearance to clip onto the small cover that you removed earlier.

3. If you were doing this while the filter was running you might of noticed that the "waterfall/splashing" sound goes away after you fit these spongy strips, cover the fins back up and clip the little cover in place.

4. With scissors in hand trim the top of the strips so that they are flushed with the fins and places the little cover over the fins.

Hope it works for you!





 <- Video to my results.


----------



## skystuntz (Jun 23, 2011)

Just noticed that step 3 and 4 are misplaced. It should be the other way around. Sorry!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

What happens when the sponge gets clogged with detritus?


----------



## skystuntz (Jun 23, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> What happens when the sponge gets clogged with detritus?


You can easily remove it and clean it. I used a very porous sponge. The main thin is that it helps with the noise level of water splashing around. Once the main filters get some use and the water rises in the device the noise goes away. The sponges in the fins are a temporary fix for me.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It sounds like a good idea but I would be concerned about the water backing up and splashing out the top of the lid. Although I guess the deflector cover at the top may push it back down and over the top of the sponges.

Andy


----------



## skystuntz (Jun 23, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> It sounds like a good idea but I would be concerned about the water backing up and splashing out the top of the lid. Although I guess the deflector cover at the top may push it back down and over the top of the sponges.
> 
> Andy


Exactly. By cutting the sponges and using the deflector it worked fine. I've been checking it and checking it and so far it's clean and water runs very smoothly through it. Since this is a bedroom tank I need it to be quiet.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Removing the Bio grid and keeping the water level high will also keep it quiet too.


----------

